
What We’ve Learned from .NET Core SDK Telemetry - dbattaglia
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2017/07/21/what-weve-learned-from-net-core-sdk-telemetry/
======
savethefuture
They even know when you build your applications, what does ms not know about
people now a days...

